# [SOLVED] Out of range, monitor or VGA problem?



## DoomFY23 (Dec 24, 2011)

Hi, I need to ask something.


I'm currently planning to buy a new VGA for my PC so I can play some newer games that has been released this year. But before buying the new VGA, I need to know something about this particular matter:


Sometimes when I install and about to play some games, sometimes the monitor turned into "Input signal out of range" and I had to Alt+Tab and terminate the proccess.

What I want to ask is, is this particular problem mainly comes from monitor or the VGA itself?


For some additional information, here's the specification (only the GPU and monitor though):

VGA : *Nvidia GeForce 210 2GB DDR3*
Monitor : *LG FLATRON L1752S* (that's what the model said)


Any information would be appreciated, and thanks in advance


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: Out of range, monitor or VGA problem?*

Just to be clear on something:

VGA (Video Graphics Array) generally refers to a display standard or the 15-pin D-subminiature VGA connector itself.

What exactly are you referring to? The graphics card or the monitor?

"Input signal out of range" usually means the display resolution and/or refresh rate are set incorrectly in the graphics driver or on the monitor itself. Start by resetting the monitor res to default from within the on-screen-display program. Then drop the resolution and refresh rates in the graphics driver and within the game setup.


----------



## DoomFY23 (Dec 24, 2011)

*Re: Out of range, monitor or VGA problem?*

Ah, yeah, sorry about that, in the place I live, people usually use "VGA" to call a graphics card. While I usually use "GPU" to call it, most people understands the word "VGA" better, and doesn't understand what does "GPU" or video card or graphics card means.

And yes, I'm referring a graphics card.

I see. Anyway, if the game/software itself brings a "out of range" warning, any chance I can fix it within the game itself? (when the monitor displays the "out of range") Or should I configure it out in the graphics driver?

Thanks for the info as well


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Out of range, monitor or VGA problem?*

The native resolution of that monitor is 1280 x 1024. For best quality, you should only use the native resolution.

Your desktop resolution AND your game resolutions should be set to 1280x1024. Smaller resolutions should work. Larger resolutions may or may not work. The error you are seeing typically indicates an unsupported resolution is being used. Unsupported typically means too large.

Also watch the refresh rate. 60hz is the usual default and should work.


----------



## DoomFY23 (Dec 24, 2011)

*Re: Out of range, monitor or VGA problem?*

I see...

Well then, seems like I have had enough to understand this little problem. Going to buy the new GPU as well.

Thanks for the reply everyone!


----------

